# Tampa Repticon (F.I.R.E.)?



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

Anyone attending the show this weekend in Tampa? I will be there with my table "My Jungle Herps", selling panther chameleons and tillandsias. If anyone is looking for a specific tillandsia for me to bring let me know by Thursday. This site shows tillandsias that I have access to bring: Russells Air Plants. I will have a good variety of them at my table. It looks like Tom Brown from Under the Canopy Farms will be giving a presentation on captive bred tropical amphibians. Hope to see some of you there! Stop by and say hello!


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

Forgot to add, I will have some Hydroton and fruitflies. If anyone is interested in some small broms let me know. I never know what people are going to be interested in when I do the shows.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

im actually going up to ohio this weekend for my cousins wedding, so i wont be able to make this one. Tampa usually has a decent turn out froggers, I like to see the amazon milk frogs "Trachycephalus resinifictrix", and to gasp at how much ball python morphs can go for. UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like my wife and I will be going at this point. (unless something changes)

I guess we both have to be in Tampa to meet up Jeremy...even though we live up the road from each other. lol =P
Do you have any produing hydei cultures?

In addition to Tom & Jane Brown/Under The Canopy....Bill Schwinn will be vending the show.

http://www.repticon.com/tampa.html


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

ill be in town friday and saturday if any froggers want to meet up for a drink etc. dont think i'll make it to the show though.

james


----------



## LorenK (Apr 3, 2008)

Are you going to be at the Atlanta Repticon?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

no but we should talk about a GA meeting. PM me.

james


----------



## alabao15 (Mar 19, 2010)

I will try and be there on Sat.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Under The Canopy Farms availability for the show from Jane Brown....

"We will have Mint T, Vitatus and a few Aurotaenia. Azureus Tinc and green Auratus. Other Tincs: Sips,
Braz. Yellowheads, Cobalts, Powder Blue, Pats, Citronella and New Rivers. Some of the Tincs are "very limited" quantities."


----------



## Froggy (May 9, 2010)

Hey Jerm. I was just looking at your site, do you carry smaller Tillandsias for an 18x18x18 Exo? I would be interested in 4-5. Could you set me up/suggest something? 

Unfortunately I won't be attending the show in Tampa.

Thanks in advance.
Neil


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

looks like i'll be attending saturday to pick up some frogs from bill. anyone want to meet up?

james


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

James give me a call to let me know what is at the show. I might need your deliver service skills.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

anyone else going tomorrow?

james


----------



## alabao15 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm going for sure now, I wont have to work so I'll be there.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Unfortunately I'm not going to be able to come to this show. Everybody have fun.
I hope everybody is going to the Daytona expo....I WILL! be there.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

alabao15 said:


> I'm going for sure now, I wont have to work so I'll be there.


when are you going? im planning on getting there at 1 or so.

james


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

my # is 813 416 7085 if anyone wants to meet up.

james


----------

